# 20 Long Setup Questions



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

Would this be a good plant list for a 20 gallon long, I want to fill to the max. How many would I need of each plant? Also any suggestions for of some background plants. This tank will be a low tech setup with a finnex stringray, and diy root tabs. 

Brazilian Pennywort
Hydro Sp. Japan
Crypt Wendtii green, red and bronze 
Crypt Balansa
Crypt Luteae
Crypt undulata


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Rotala rotundifolia might be a good background plant but you likely need two different ones as you wouldn't want one kind all the way across the back. Actually it's hard to divide a 12" tank into three different layers. The Crypt Wendtii get about 7-8" tall but
almost that much in diameter. Balansa can get 21" tall. Don't know about the other two.
But they all will grow fairly slow in that light. Crypt Petchii only gets about 4.5" tall.
This is them in my 10g tank which is the same height as yours.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/pGallery/pg_12001e.jpg
This might be a good corner or background plant.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=40&n=Bacopa_Caroliniana_Bacopa


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks, for the feedback.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have vals in the background of my 20L and the do great in lowtech. Also I might be trimming mine soon if you would like to try some.


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, I will be setting up my tank next week, if that is in your time frame. I am currently looking for a stand. Will the 30in Finnex Stringray be enough light at low/medium settings? I have been reading in different posted that the planted+ is too strong for these low profile tanks.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944
Figure it to be about 15% stronger than the FugeRay. So yes too strong.
One piece of fiberglass window screen will reduce it by 30-40% but I'd prefer to get 
a recommendation for a compatible dimmer and install it in an extension cord into which you plug your fixture.
If you plan no high light plants then you might opt for the StingRay.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Hygrophila angustifolia is another plant that can be used as the background of a 20 long

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1632+2960&pcatid=2960


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, for the information I will consider this. I really want to make a crypt only tank, but I know I would need different plants for foreground and background.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Out of curiosity, which plants would you use as foreground?
I have a 20 long, and it's too short for me to justify anything taller than my VERY slow growing micro sword foreground. Are there crypt species that stay under 2"?


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

My crypt lutea are very tall and are one of my background plants.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Given it's only 12 inched high, maybe glossos would do pretty well.


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

I think crypt parva is around 2-4 inches. I am thinking on trying hydro sp japan as my carpet. Will glossos require co2 injection?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

I had glossos in my 75 gal low tech, eventually it was taken over my S. subulata. I put some glossos in my 15 gal and it's doing ok if I keep high light. I will probably try some in my new 20 Gal long. All tanks are low tech, no CO2. I know some people here have success.


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

GreenCup said:


> I think crypt parva is around 2-4 inches. I am thinking on trying hydro sp japan as my carpet. Will glossos require co2 injection?


My crypt parva is easily 4 inches. I was hoping it would stay smaller. I can't say I am a big fan of the look after having it in my tank, but maybe I am not doing something right to get a better look.


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Anyone have any thoughts on hydro sp japan as a main foreground plant? Also what would be a good estimate of how many plants I should buy to fill the tank?


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

I have another question, I have been looking into substrate for the tank. Im guessing i will need around 60 pounds worth. What would you go with as your osubtrate? There are many to choose from. I have been reading great success with activFlora but its kind or hard to find and pricey. I could go with floramax or eco-complete they are both made by the same company.


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

I got everything ordered, but it took me a while to find a good deal on some substrate. The setup should be complete next week sometime. Will I need an air pump and air stone with this setup? I have read mixed opinions about the matter. I will be using a Aquaclear 70, if that matters. I want to stock the tank with 7-8 corydoras sterbai and red cherry shrimp. I was thinking about rummynose tetra, but i haven not made up my mind yet. I would like a tight schooling fish. Here is my current plant list. If anyone has any suggestions feel free.

Crypt Mioya
Crypt Tropica 
Crypt wendtii brown
Crypt Lutea 
Crypt Usteriana
Crypt Parva
Crypt Nurvii
Myriophyllum mattogrosse
Rotala Pink


----------

